

Ask HN: Android-friendly hosting? - Mz

I am on a tablet. My current webhost is not Android friendly. I expect to dump my hosting service anyway for other reasons. I have tried setting up a Blogger account or two and am having issues. So I searched for a free webhosting account and set up an account with a free site and cannot edit the home page. I have also had problems editing my various Wordpress sites, so I doubt that Wordpress.org is a viable option. My expectation is that my current websites will likely be abandoned without backing them up as I currently have no means to back them up. I am trying to start something new and not related to my previous work.<p>Anyone know of any android-friendly hosts (preferably free)?<p>Thanks.
======
cd34
The other day I was thinking, what ever happened to Mz. Glad to see you're
still around.

WordPress.org/.com doesn't really allow 'editing' beyond creating a page and
setting it as the homepage, selecting templates, etc. Almost all of that
should be able to be done through a web/tablet browser. This would be similar
to most of the other companies wrapping WPMU as a WordPress hosting option.

WebFTP can be a possible solution if you're on a tablet and don't have proper
FTP. Some of the inexpensive paid hosts offer it through their control panel.

I'm not sure how large your existing sites are, but, dropbox and other such
avenues exist for making a backup. If you can tar.gz it, some email accounts
have somewhat liberal storage allotments and you could mail the sites to
yourself as an attachment.

As far as Android friendly, I don't know what would be actually be anti-
android. Are you running into Tablet/Browser issues with javascript heavy
pages? If so, perhaps one of the alternate sites like posterious (unsure
whether Twitter's involvement will kill this) or tumblr will suit your needs.

The problem is that free usually connotes simpler, less flexible services, so,
if you're looking for more sophisticated products that are browser manageable,
you're probably going to have to put a little cash behind it.

~~~
Mz
Whatever happened to Mz: I am currently homeless and have been since December
31st. So I haven't been posting much. I am trying to declare bankruptcy and
trying to figure out some means to support myself that won't help keep me
sick. It has long been my goal to develop an online income but that never
panned out. Working full time in an industrial park and battling my health
issues left too little time, energy and mental focus for working that out on
the side. Plus it appears to me that no one takes my current sites seriously.
I have been repeatedly told by people on HN that they "aren't commercial" and
cannot be monetized.

I do have a posterous account. I am not aware of any means to monetize a
posterous site. I would like to ultimately figure out a means to make money
online. I am seriously considering not bothering to back up my current sites
and trying to make a fresh start online. The CF community mostly is not
interested in knowing what I did and basically thinks I am an egomaniac,
charlatan and snake oil salesman. I don't mind helping people but it has
helped very few people, left me feeling abused and is not making money.
Without an audience, I do not know what to write about. Without new content
going up, there is nothing to attract traffic. I do not know how to overcome
that issue given the open hostility with which the CF community has long
treated me. Now that I am homeless, I can no longer afford my self sacrificing
idealism. I need to sort out my financial problems. I wish it weren't so. But
I just cannot do this anymore.

Thanks for the info. I will follow up on it and see if I can get some new
project(s) launched and maybe even figure out how to make money online.

Peace.

~~~
slamdunc
Hi Mz,

I’m relatively new here and hadn’t caught one of your posts before. Tonight I
saw your reply to the Instagram post, someone’s reply to you, and I started to
read through your HealthGazelle and KidsLikeMine sites and comments on HN.

I’m grateful and happy that people here have reached out to you, and so I want
to try as well. I’ll summarize here and follow up with an email after I’ve had
some time to give it some thought.

\-- You are a great writer, and your blog posts are a compelling mix of
passion with the mundane, common sense and a bit of adventure with trying new
things to feel better (“Teeth” and “Throat” on gazelle are examples). Have you
thought about publishing an e-book? Just today I heard an “On the Media” story
on how people have made money by writing for the Kindle/Amazon platform and
pricing their books (of varying quality) at 99 cents. [1]

Though the majority of your CF community may not be ready to listen to your
experiences on reclaiming your (and your family’s) health, I think the broader
general public is hungry for real-life examples of how people are finding
health again. Especially through nature/naturally and on a budget, two things
that it seems you are able to do well. And I know you would be able to come
with some great book titles that would catch people’s attention (here’s a
quick example: “What a walk in the ocean can cure, and other natural health
remedies that have worked for my family”).

\-- Have you thought about Kickstarter? I haven’t posted a project there, but
it seems that there are only two components to listing a project there: 1) a
short video describing the project and 2) a written description of the project
and the levels of backing. And with your tablet (shoots video?) and skills,
you have what you need.

I think your potential funding rewards could be very attractive to folks (eg,
$1 gets name added to supporters on site, $10 pledge gets that and an early
edition and any updates to your next ebook, $100 gets the person a 1-hr
phone/Skype conversation about ways that you’ve been able to get healthy
naturally, etc). IANAL and I don’t know what disclaimers you’d need so that
you don’t run afoul of medical/legal issues that this might bring up though
(related, I did sell a table on craigslist years ago and the lady that bought
it gave me a self-published book she published on getting healthy naturally
and her belief that her daughter’s health issues were caused by excessive
flouride, MSG and aspartame, and she wasn’t a doctor).

Searching Kickstarter for “homeless” turns up a handful of film projects;
searching for “health” yields 300+ projects... [2]

Please forgive the late-night ramblings, something just made me want to jump
in and try to help if I could.

Hang in there – though with the fight and spirit I’ve read in your posts, it
doesn’t seem like I need to even say that...

[1] <http://www.onthemedia.org/2012/apr/20/>

[2]
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&term=health)

~~~
Mz
Thank you for writing. I have had people suggest Kickstarter before and I have
looked at it. I don't grok what qualifies as a "project". I cannot wrap my
brain around why people praise what I have already done but won't donate
money, won't promote the site and won't tell me something like "All you need
is a rad t-shirt!" It always involves creating something new to get something
back for my work. Further, people seem to be openly hostile to me as a person
who gives advice. They like me far more as an entertainer. And entertainment
sites, like webcomics, do make money. If I have to start from scratch to make
money, a new project that lacks the boatloads of emotional baggage and
personal scars seems far more logical.

